# New Renaultsport Megane 275 Trophy 1st Detail (Liquid Yellow)



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I did this over the last 6 days doing bits here and there, only finishing today :doublesho

Engine bay and door shuts were tackled first with some Britemax Grime Out degreaser. Plastics treated with Aerospace 303 and all door hinges re-greased.

Car was then rinsed and snow foamed using Auto Finesse Avalanche then a proper wash with a lambswool mitt, usual 2 buckets and Meguiars Shampoo Plus (my long term favourite).

For the first time instead of Clay or the Dodo Juice Clay Pad, I purchased a Car Pro Polyshave Clay Cloth after the great reviews. Using it with plenty of Meguiars Last Touch I found it not very comfortable to use and it produced occasional marring which I had to remove by machine. Imo the Clay Pad is the best of the 3.

After this I got the Iron X out and used a spray bottle which stopped me going overboard given the high cost of the stuff. After rinsing and drying there wasn't really much wrong with the paint, just a few light swirls and some marring from the Clay Cloth. I went over the whole car with a 4" Chemical Guys Green Hex Logic pad and some Meguiars Speed Glaze #80.

Following this, the paint was cleaned with Zaino AIO, before a first coat of Zaino Z2. After 24 hours it was buffed off and a quick application of Zaino Z6 follow another coat of Z2. One final coat of Z6 was applied after this then a final coat of Zaino Z8 Grand Finale. Paintwork has been left with a beautiful wet look finish that really brings out the Liquid Yellow.

Gloss black exterior plastics were treated with Wolf's Hard Body Nano Sealant. Matt plastics and exterior rubbers were treated with Dr Beasley's Plastic Sealant. Nano Sealant was also used on the brake callipers and Plastic Sealant on the arches. The optional Ohlins dampers are known to corrode badly on the exterior so I treated these with ACF-50 after a recommendation.

All glass was cleaned using Autoglym Fast Glass then exteriors treated with GTecniq G5. Exhaust and carbon tip cleaned up nicely using Auto Finesse Mercury. Wheels were all given a thick coat of FK1000p wax.

Finally the interior had a mixture of products - Aerospace 303 for the plastics, Dr Leather Wipes for the leather then a mixture of GTecniq Leather Guard (L1) and Smart Fabric (I1) as required. I1 was specifically applied to the alcantara, carpets and mats.

Now for the pictures:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome looking car!! 

Is this the one with the plastic windows?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

What a beauty! Cracking results indeed.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is one beautiful machine!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

And some proper final shots:
































































Just noticed I was drunk in this one...


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, hot Renault hmmm


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

very nice, how many hours would you say you ploughed into this clean? looking very good!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> Wow, what an awesome looking car!!
> 
> Is this the one with the plastic windows?


The old R26.R did. The current mental version (Trophy-R) still has normal windows I think. There is one on ebay at the moment for 35k! Only 30 in the UK. That said of the 1500 or so Trophy's worldwide there will only be 100 in the UK.



jackzx84 said:


> very nice, how many hours would you say you ploughed into this clean? looking very good!


I could have done it more quickly but I was lazy, plus I've still got another 2 weeks until my month away for work :thumb:


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

time well spent anyway pal !:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning car! Great choice. I've had a 250 for three years now and I'll be swapping for one of these very very soon! 

Superb!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

moono16v said:


> Stunning car! Great choice. I've had a 250 for three years now and I'll be swapping for one of these very very soon!
> 
> Superb!


I've always liked them and when the then 265 Trophy came out I wanted one. Glad I waited and got the best all-round version. I actually prefer the front end of the pre-facelift (plus the fact they have Xenon's as an option)


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Great looking car! 

Was this from Bristol street motors in Bradford?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Mouse said:


> I've always liked them and when the then 265 Trophy came out I wanted one. Glad I waited and got the best all-round version. I actually prefer the front end of the pre-facelift (plus the fact they have Xenon's as an option)


I too prefer the pre lift however they are massively growing on me. Yes it's a shame they don't come with xenons the 275. But ahh well you have an akropovic and recaros as standard!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Great detail on the product's used, many thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, but do yourself a favour and get the correct sized backing plate for your spot pads.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate, congratulations! 

If I could give a bit of advice though, is to make sure you get yourself the correct sized backing plate for the pad you're using. Reason being, if you just tilt the machine just a little too much (very easily done) then you'll cut into the paint and shave it with the edge of the backing plate. Once you've done that, you'll need a respray, no other solution.

It's an expensive mistake to make given the answer is so cheap.

Just a bit of honest advice, I hope thats ok.

Other than that, great work and the car really is a stunner, proper bit of kit!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning car and superb job. Certainly time well spent.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Gorgeous car


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

So much a stunning car. Great work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and looking very sweet


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely looks car! The interior is nice


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful car. 

I'm assuming it's totally standard? If so, high five to Renaultsport as they have added some very nice options to that.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing car!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice work, we did a Gtechniq New Car Protection on one of these a few months back in the same spec and colour.










A word of advice, get yourself a smaller dual action backing plate, (something like a 70 or 74mm will be fine) as one accidental slip could cost you a panel respray... 

Alex


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm obviously biased as a 250 Cup owner 

Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely comments folks and the feedback on the backing plate (I'm sure I previously read one size could do the small to medium size pads when I bought it 6 years ago *doh*).

Had a lovely drive round Perthshire and over pass of Ballater yesterday, it's just brilliant to drive.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments folks and the feedback on the backing plate (I'm sure I previously read one size could do the small to medium size pads when I bought it 6 years ago *doh*).
> 
> Had a lovely drive round Perthshire and over pass of Ballater yesterday, it's just brilliant to drive.


Awesome car, they are stunning, particularly in LY.

Also use Iron-X / Tar-X before claying


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Amos91 said:


> Awesome car, they are stunning, particularly in LY.
> 
> Also use Iron-X / Tar-X before claying


The Zaino really does bring out the shine and it was worth the effort.

Ignore my original post, I muddled the description as Iron X was done before clay :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! I'd love one of these no question. Needs to be a 275 obvs.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Gorgeous! I'd love one of these no question. Needs to be a 275 obvs.


This.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice, glad you've put up a lot of pictures so I can finally have a good look around one! So tempted by one of these right now, but deep down I know I'd want the top dog Trophy-R with all the goodies but it's an insane amount for a Renault!

Cracking car you've got though, may have to find one to test drive


----------



## Shonky (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely motor and great detail


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Love this. Got myself a 265. God I love those seats and the sun roof is an option I've never seen before! Love it. Ohlins are meant to be an ace option but service is due every 180 hours of use or so I've heard? I may be wrong though. Lovely thing and the best colour from these pictures!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Did it not come with mats?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That is a HOT HATCH


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

moono16v said:


> Did it not come with mats?


Mine didn't. £60 pound extra! I tried to get it in the sale of my car and they palmed me off with standard Mégane mats! I wanted Renaultsport ones  got them for Christmas though! Girlfriend thought I was sad


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

i absolutely hate french cars !




but this might just have changed my mind 

really lovely car op


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I got the delivery pack for free with mine, with mats, top up oil, first aid kit and compressor.

When I bought my Abarth I got no money off and had to haggle like hell just to get mats!

Car is almost run in at 800 miles, can't wait to open it up even more.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Olly RS said:


> Mine didn't. £60 pound extra! I tried to get it in the sale of my car and they palmed me off with standard Mégane mats! I wanted Renaultsport ones  got them for Christmas though! Girlfriend thought I was sad


Ha they're jokers aren't they main stealers! You've paid best part of 25k and they won't give you £60. I thought they would of come from factory though?!

My fiancé thinks I'm crazy too as its my birthday in June and I have asked for a set of ladders or a lawn mower!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Vary nice :thumb:


----------

